# Paph Susan Booth 'Paracombe'



## emydura (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been slowly building this plant back up after it fell apart into several small pieces four years a go. It has been so long since I have flowered it nicely that I'd forgotten what a wonderful clone it is. In fact this is is as good as I have flowered it I think. The flowers are big - 15cm petals and the dorsal is 5 cm wide - which compares favourably with the roth I just flowered. 


Paph Susan Booth 'Paracombe' (rothschildianum x praestans)


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2013)

THAT IS A BEAUTY David! It looks better then my HCC clone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2013)

Stunning flower! Great save!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 15, 2013)

Spectacular.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 15, 2013)

Superb!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 15, 2013)

I concur with the others. That's particularly nice. I like the consistency of the light, yellowish base coloration of the flowers and the stripes. The stripes are stunning.


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2013)

Oooolala! Very fetching. The colors and stripes are wonderful. I always
love the big, red noses.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 16, 2013)

Great clone David, and of course well flowered! The 'honey caramel' background tone is beautiful. Great shape and proportions with good flower presentation, an all round WOW!


----------



## jimspaphs (Nov 16, 2013)

very nice SB and beaut photo.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 16, 2013)

Really a nice clone!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 16, 2013)

Super nice plant!


----------



## sweaver24 (Nov 16, 2013)

That's a great looking plant, David, and the flowers are really impressive. I need to stop looking at all of the pictures on this website or my wish list is never going to stop growing. Congratulations on bringing this one back from the brink.

Steve


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2013)

high quality for sure.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 16, 2013)

super plant and photo


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 16, 2013)

An extra flowering!


----------



## Secundino (Nov 16, 2013)

Wonderful - the plant and the photograph.


----------



## emydura (Nov 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> THAT IS A BEAUTY David! It looks better then my HCC clone.



The guy I got if off raised up a whole flask. One plant got an AM award and another HCC. I think this clone was just a bit behind those. I have seen the AM plant and it is not a lot different to mine. The big difference is that it was awarded with 5 flowers - I have never got more than 3. The other division of 'Paracombe' I have has two really nice large healthy growths that are still growing, so I'm hopeful I might get 4 flowers next season.



SlipperFan said:


> Stunning flower! Great save!!!





sweaver24 said:


> Congratulations on bringing this one back from the brink.
> 
> Steve



I don't think I was ever in danger of losing it. It was more along the lines of I have spent all these years getting it into a nice big clump and now I have to start all over again. That has taken 4 years and I still think it has a bit to go.


----------



## Spaph (Nov 17, 2013)

Late to the post, just an amazing clone! Great work on getting back to such a nice blooming, try to get it to judging!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2013)

emydura said:


> I've been slowly building this plant back up after it fell apart into several small pieces four years a go. ....




So now you have several plants of this beauty  !!!? Jean


----------



## Harlz (Nov 17, 2013)

What a great looking plant. Super photo too!


----------



## TDT (Nov 17, 2013)

What a gorgeous flower - The dark mahogany sepals are very appealing, and the striping is beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 18, 2013)

Love the color! Great save.


----------

